# Bob Guitar Whitey Symmonds



## spoorprint (Aug 7, 2018)

The Black Butte Center for Railroad Culture is reporting on its blog that Guitar Whitey Symmonds died July 3rd.
WWW.bbcrc.org/news.shtml He was a regular at the BBCRC in recent years in time for Dunsmuir Railroad Days.
I had the great honor to meet him there last year.

Bob is featured in the documentary Riding The Rails, about young riders in the great depression. He started riding in 1938 at age 16, after seeing a Disney/railroad collaberation called "Wild Boys of The Rails" which was supposed to DISCOURAGE freight hopping. He continued to hop trains of and on into the 1990s, and more recently road Amtrak by himself. He was 97.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 7, 2018)

damn, dude was literally a living legend. wrote a hell of good book too.


----------



## Hobos daughter (Jul 3, 2019)

Makes me feel good to hear you knew my dad Guitar Whitey. He truly was a legendary hobo, the real deal. And that you enjoyed his book. Do you ever get up to Black Butte?
He loved it there. Do you ride the rails?  #########


----------

